# Is 13.2 short for a 2 year old appy?



## BubblesBlue (Jun 29, 2010)

Sounds like a good height to me. Horses don't usually stop growing until 6-7, but that also depends on breed. I think appaloosas stop growing around then though. :3 Although I'm no expert on breeds, I just know horse growth.


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

there's actually an equation you can do that works with the height of the canon bone and it gives you an idea of how tall the horse may grow. I don't know the equation off the top of my head but I'm sure you could find if online pretty easily


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

At that age I can still see horse making the 14hh range but if you are hoping for a 15hh horse doubt it's going to happen:-(. You can try doing string test to estimate mature height it is usually pretty close.I usually like to see my yearlings reach the 14hh range,to know they will mature to 15hh++. Find they will grow up into 6 yrs of age but the last couple years it is more just bulking up not going up too much in height.


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

My filly turned three in April. When I got her last fall she was around 13.3hh. She is now 14hh. I don't think she will get too much taller, but you never know since she has draft in her.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

I've charted the growth of all my Appy foals - about 100 of them, but I left my charts ast my ranch with my son when I retired and moved to Branson. They don't all grow at the same rate - a lot of them don't grow that much their second year, but add height in the third. If I remembver correctly, mine averaged 2 - 3 inches growth the third year, and they usually add another "mystery" inch somewhere between age 3 and 5. 
So without knowing the growth history of your Appy, I would guess she will mature in the 14.1 - 14.3 range, but sometimes they fool you.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Both my mares came to me tiny (they were long yearlings). Something around 13'1. QH ended up being 14'3, paint 15'1 (BTW, string measurements gave me exactly those heights :shock: ). QH topped by 4 yo (she was on faster side both - mentally and physically), paint by 5 yo. So IMHO right nutrition and enough exercise are the keys to the growth. 

In your case since we don't know the history, parents, etc. (and I'd be curious about string measurements too) it's impossible to guess.


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

I tried the string test, just can't remember what it said. My horse's sire was 17.1hh and dam was 15.2hh....she is only 14hh. But, who knows how true that information was. I will be curious to see what she does, if anything, over the next few years.

OP...wondering if it just comes down to that...wait and see, not an exact science.


----------



## Chloezhorseys (Jul 21, 2012)

I'm just concerned that if she doesnt grow within the next year or 2 I will be too big to ride her I'm 5'6 130ib although she is a pretty stocky thick girl I don't want to hurt her  do you think she will mature enough to carry me ?:?


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Hard to say without knowing her breeding. You are pretty small by most standards, and Appys have dense bone unless they are heavily TB bred. As long as she doesn't have a lot of TB in her she should be just fine for you. I had a broodmare that was only 14.1, and she was Mrs. Face's favorite riding horse and Mrs. Face was 5'11" and 150 pounds at the time. Mrs. Face was a little tall for her, but weight was no problem, and she prefers a shorter horse...


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Chloe, I am 5'7" and wiegh 145 most of the horses here are under 15 hands.
Arabs tend to grow slower as i have seen them grow 4" between 2-3.
You are not too big for the horse and he should easily make 14+. Shalom


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

As some said, size really depends on the individual horse and it's upbringing. Generally a longer cannon bone means a taller horse but... 
Mine all vary. I have a five year old that's MAYBE 14hands, and my two year old colt is already pushing 15hands. He better stop cause he's my reining prospect. LOL
But, right now, you're definitely not too big for your mare.


----------

